# Hopco Challenge - Tassie.



## Spork (5/12/11)

Link here.

Sounds great - but 6 bottles! Hmm.
Wonder if entrants will be told the AA of the "mystery hops"? *edit* - hops identity will be revealed.
Guess I could try for a few extra litres into the fermentor, then when it's done put 4.5 litres into bottles and keg whatever's left over.

Anyone else interested in entering this?
Anyone know anything about it?
Could be fun.

edit* The email on that page doesn't work, but I tried again without the "email" prefix in the link (had to copy, paste and edit manually) and that one seems to have gone through.


----------



## DU99 (5/12/11)

seems alot of beer..postage will be a killer


----------



## Spork (5/12/11)

Thats what I messaged the organisers. Will be held in Hobart. 
Hoping that entries can be submitted "on the day" rather than having to post them.
If they can, looks like Mrs Spork gets another weekend in Hob, and I get another trip to Cool Wine.


----------



## Spork (5/12/11)

Just got an email back from orgainser. Entries can be submitted on the day. No need to post. 

Loopks like I might be entering my first competition.

Anyone in / near Lonny got a 1 micron absolute filter I could borrow for a few bottles towards the end of Jan?


----------



## Amber Fluid (5/12/11)

6 Long Necks (4.5L) + $10 :blink: WTF are they going to do with so much beer?..... That's equivalent to a dozen stubbies!! yet you only get a few hops and a trophy if you win. imo that's outrageous. They say the $10 is to cover the cost of hops they give you.... obviously they're not happy with just a dozen stubbies!

It would be a good comp but I highly doubt there will be many entrants due to the amount needed to be submitted.

What is it about Tassie?... surely there is something going on that will make things worth while.


----------



## Shifter (5/12/11)

Anyone know who the Tasmanian Beer & Ale Society are? What do they do?

6 long necks is certainly a little over the top. Wonder how many judges there are?


----------



## Amber Fluid (5/12/11)

> "Who's the Judge? = A blind tasting by those present at the BrewBQ scoring each brew out of 10. (In the event of a huge turn out the organiser reserves the right to appoint a panel of judges.)"


It sounds like every Tom, Dick and Harry from the "BrewBQ" will judge and no certified judges unless there is a huge turn out and then there is nothing to say that there would be experienced judges on the panel. (just a bunch of friend I reckon). I somehow doubt that will happen though.

Now I just need to work out how I can join the BrewBQ so I can get some free beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## dago001 (5/12/11)

Could be an interesting competition.
Maybe we should make more of an effort to support any competitions that come our way. 6 Tallies seems like a fair ask, however, as I would be brewing specifically for this competition, I don't really mind. I'm sure a few of us are a little gun shy after the BeerFest homebrew comp, I know that I am. However, as a fledgling mash brewer, I am after any feedback I can get.
I'm not sure what the postage is for 6 Tallies, however, Fastway can send 20kg for $22.00 from Burnie to Hobart, so maybe a few brewers can get together and combine shipping.
Get on board fellas, otherwise the Hopco challenge Trophy is heading to Burnie.


----------



## Amber Fluid (5/12/11)

I wouldn't count on experienced feedback by the sounds of things. Just opinions from a bunch of people.

Send me your 6 bottles & $10, I'll give you feedback, a trophy and handful of hops. Heck, I'd do it for everyone at that rate  

By all means though, I really shouldn't rubbish it as it is a good thing something happening around SLOWbart regardless of the archaic prices.


----------



## Maheel (5/12/11)

Shifter said:


> Anyone know who the Tasmanian Beer & Ale Society are? What do they do?



they are all for drinking your piss and spending your tenner :lol:


----------



## dago001 (5/12/11)

As long as the feedback is better than "mmm nice beer" "Tasty", then its better than last years efforts in Hobart (only hearsay from other brewers and comments on here).
Don't know what to make of it all, but stuff it. I'm going to enter.
LagerBomb


----------



## Spork (5/12/11)

Given that entries can be submitted on the day I reckon I'll have a crack at it.
No postage, Mrs Spork gets a trip to Hobart, I get beer (at the cost of beer....) and BBQ with like-minded individuals.
It's a lot of beer for judging purposes - but everyone gets to be a judge! (Hopefully)
(From webpage): *Who's the Judge? = A blind tasting by those presentat the BrewBQ scoring each brew out of 10. (In the event of a huge turn out the organiser reserves the right to appoint a panel of judges.)*
And, equipment and time aside, how much does it cost to make a brew?
- Bulk buy grain - $1.50 / KG
- Use each packet of yeast twice.
- $10 for hops
- Enough beer left after 6 bottles to 3/4 fill a keg. 
So, for this, given the price of hops (I usually buy them in bulk too - $30 / kg) a bottle will cost about a buck to produce.
Hope they are American hops, I'm more familiar with them. Don't know any Chinese pale ale (CPA) recipes...


----------



## dago001 (5/12/11)

Spork said:


> Given that entries can be submitted on the day I reckon I'll have a crack at it.
> No postage, Mrs Spork gets a trip to Hobart, I get beer (at the cost of beer....) and BBQ with like-minded individuals.
> It's a lot of beer for judging purposes - but everyone gets to be a judge! (Hopefully)
> (From webpage): *Who's the Judge? = A blind tasting by those presentat the BrewBQ scoring each brew out of 10. (In the event of a huge turn out the organiser reserves the right to appoint a panel of judges.)*
> ...


Exactly my thinking. Not too sure about the trip down to Hobart. That would be twice in 6 months, breaking my 20 year tradition of only going to Hobart every 2 years. 
I agree about the cost - with Hops just about bbeing the dearest part of brewing these days.


----------



## TasChris (5/12/11)

Do any of the Hobart guys know anything about Tasmanian Beer and Ale Society, the guys running the comp? 
Ive never heard of them but then I don't get down South much
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Amber Fluid (5/12/11)

I have never heard of them or any other club/organisation down here either.

Maybe it is time to star one up. I know a few brewers down here now and I am sure a few of them would like to join as well. However, I haven't the time to organise it myself. Well, at least not until my kids get a little older.


----------



## Spork (5/12/11)

I "found" them on Facebook. Don't know much about them, but they are Tasmanian, and they like beer and ale. Must be good blokes.


----------



## Brad Churchill (5/12/11)

First time I have heard of them.
I did by some hop rhizomes from Hopco this year and they had a stall at the Micro brewery festival this year.
I might enter for the heck of it.

Cheers


----------



## DU99 (6/12/11)

my question are any of them qualified judges,or are they just a bunch of guy's think what's best..


----------



## Spork (6/12/11)

DU99 said:


> my question are any of them qualified judges,or are they just a bunch of guy's think what's best..



Nothing indicates any qualified judges. The way I read it is if there aren't too many people then everyone attending gets to judge each beer. Guess thats why such a large amount per entry is required.
Thats not a bad thing IMO. I'd just as soon get feedback on my beers from beer drinkers than qualified judges. After all, I brew for MY tastes, and my mates' tastes. It just sounds like a bit of fun, nothing too serious.


----------



## jkeske (6/12/11)

I went to a similar event last year and it was a lot of fun. You are correct, it's unlikely there will be any bjcp certified judges there, but most of the judges will be other home brewers that have plenty of experience tasting :chug: beers. Also it gives you a good chance to talk to other brewers and try the beers everyone has made- rather than just submitting them to a comp and waiting for some cryptic responses.

I also like the idea of having everyone brew with the same hops-should be interesting to see what hops they choose.


----------



## TasBrewBQ (7/12/11)

Hi,

I'm one of the organisers of the Hopco Challenge and hopefully the re-jigged flyer below will clarify some of the issues for those who cannot get to Hobart for a BrewBQ in March 2012. 

All available info on the challenge hops including AA will be provided.

Primarily the thing to remember is YES this is a SOCIAL Challenge.

*Updated 7 December 2011*​ ​ The Inaugural Tasmanian​ *“Hopco Challenge”*​ Object of the challenge = Brew the best beer you can.​ *Disclaimer*: Hopco is NOT the organiser of this event. *This is a SOCIAL EVENT being organised by a social group of Hobart home brewers (Mates).* All entry fees, including non-brewing drinkers @ the BrewBQ, not spent on sourcing hops will be returned to participants by way of goods and services at the judging BrewBQ. The organisers wish to recognise the generous support of Hopco without whom the brewing world would be a less interesting place. Ask about Hopco hops from your local home brew store or visit them online @ www.hopco.com.au for some info on their hops and stockists.​ *The "Challenge"* = Use one or both of two different types of hops given to you as the "Challenge Hops".​ *The Timeframe* = Distribute Hops to the challengers from 16 December 2011 for a tasting/BrewBQ in Greater Hobart area mid/late March 2012. BrewBQ will be no charge BYO everything with the *offer* of paying a small fee for snags, access to Ice/eskis, etc.​ *Cost* =$10 per entry to cover the actual cost of the Hops (Plus actual Postage costs if mailed.) (See disclaimer above!)​ *Type of Hops?* = That's the big part of the challenge!​ One will be considered a bittering Hop and the other an aroma Hop. All entrants will be given the same hop types.​ Hop type will be confirmed when you hand over your entry fee and get the hops.​ *Type of Brew?* = However you like. We recognise that the timeframe is not great for a “well aged” beer but, hopefully the tasters palates will be experienced enough to recognise potential! So Full Mash to a few hops chucked in a Kit, ALL WELCOME! (Talk to your local brew shop for ideas, they are there to help!)​ *Who's the Judge?* = For Brewers present @ the BrewBQ; A tasting by those present scoring each brew out of 10. For brewers unable to attend the BrewBQ a panel of judges appointed by the organisers.​ *How much brew?* = You will need to reserve six (6) 750ml long necks (4.5 litres) for the judging if you are coming to the BrewBQ. If you are unable to attend the BrewBQ 1 or 2, bottles of 700ml+.​ *Is there a prize?* = The BrewBQ trophy (Think Tacky but fun!) only those @ the BrewBQ eligible. All eligible for various prizes from our sponsor “Hopco” including HOPS!!!​ *I’m not a brewer but the BrewBQ sounds like fun?* = Non brewing drinkers will be welcome to the BrewBQ, a charge will apply dependant on what the committee provides on the day. You WILL be eligible to vote for the BrewBQ trophy.​ ​ If interested please email [email protected] .​ 






Spork said:


> Link here.
> 
> Sounds great - but 6 bottles! Hmm.
> Wonder if entrants will be told the AA of the "mystery hops"? *edit* - hops identity will be revealed.
> ...


----------



## Spork (7/12/11)

Excellent.
I'm socially challenged, so should be right up my alley!


----------



## probablynathan (7/12/11)

Sounds Like a fun comp. I doubt I will be able to get down south for the BBQ but Ill send a few beers down.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (7/12/11)

probablynathan said:


> Sounds Like a fun comp. I doubt I will be able to get down south for the BBQ but Ill send a few beers down.



I'll have a crack.

Will be a good opportunity to meet more Tassie brewers


----------



## dago001 (7/12/11)

I like this idea, and will certainly enter. It seems that it started out as a local challenge and has grown from there. Who knows, this may end up being an annual challenge. Anyway, I'll treat it as a chance to throw caution to the wind and maybe brew something a little different. Gotta look at it a a chance to be creative and experimental, as well a way to improve my brewing. Sounds like fun  - I'm in. I'll do my best to make it down for the brewbq.


----------



## Shifter (8/12/11)

I'll be a judge! Looking forward to event.


----------



## Silo Ted (8/12/11)

TasBrewBQ said:


> I'm one of the organisers



Hi, and good on you for running comp. But may I enquire why on earth you need 6 bottles per entry? All official state, national & well regarded other comps ask for one, or two max (for final round judging). To some, it may appear like an opportunity is being taken for a lot of people to get on the piss for free that day. Or, maybe you have other reasons? Your judging panel couldn't be bigger than the National championships, surely.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (8/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Hi, and good on you for running comp. But may I enquire why on earth you need 6 bottles per entry? All official state, national & well regarded other comps ask for one, or two max (for final round judging). To some, it may appear like an opportunity is being taken for a lot of people to get on the piss for free that day. Or, maybe you have other reasons? Your judging panel couldn't be bigger than the National championships, surely.



Ted, doesn't the info sheet mention that those present will be the judges? So that means all that are attending right? You would need enough beer for all attending to be able to taste.... I don't think this is like other comps.


----------



## TasBrewBQ (10/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Hi, and good on you for running comp. But may I enquire why on earth you need 6 bottles per entry? All official state, national & well regarded other comps ask for one, or two max (for final round judging). To some, it may appear like an opportunity is being taken for a lot of people to get on the piss for free that day. Or, maybe you have other reasons? Your judging panel couldn't be bigger than the National championships, surely.




The six bottles is just for those bringing their brew to the BrewBQ. It is a "Peer Review" judgement so I just "plucked" a figure that I thought would mean if we had around 30 people @ the BrewBQ with around 20 entrants that there would be enough of each brew for everyone to be able to get a reasonable taste. 

Whilst the BrewBQ details have not been finalised, I suspect we would look at people "tending" to thier own brew. If you only brought two bottles (Or indeed 24) to the BrewBQ I would not have a problem, but it's going to be hard to make 2 bottles go round 20 people to taste!!! (Once again, BrewBQ rule details are yet to be decided.)

We have opened it up to out of area entries as well and are only asking for one or two bottles for that section.

As a few people have mentioned it would be nice to develop this into an annual event and perhaps then we would move to something more formalised, get accredited judges, tasting glasses etc etc

Mind you, that said, I think we would also like to keep a "Peer Review" or "Popular Vote" aspect to it.

Personally I'm not interested in brewing "Technically perfect" beers, I'm interested in brewing beers people go "Wow That's Interesting, What did you do there?"


----------



## TasBrewBQ (16/12/11)

TasChris said:


> Do any of the Hobart guys know anything about Tasmanian Beer and Ale Society, the guys running the comp?
> Ive never heard of them but then I don't get down South much
> Cheers
> Chris



Tas Beer and Ale are not the organisers. It is three mates who brew.

Me being one of them.

Regards,

Kev.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (16/12/11)

TasBrewBQ said:


> Tas Beer and Ale are not the organisers. It is three mates who brew.
> 
> Me being one of them.
> 
> ...



Three mates? Tas, Beer and Ale? Which one are you... Ale?  

A bit like Snap, Crackle and Pop I'd think...


----------



## TasBrewBQ (16/12/11)

TasBrewBQ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm one of the organisers of the Hopco Challenge and hopefully the re-jigged flyer below will clarify some of the issues for those who cannot get to Hobart for a BrewBQ in March 2012.
> 
> ...



Sorry for delay have been getting tied up with Silly season.

I have the hops and will be at New Sydney Hotel from 5.30 to say 6.45pm Friday 16 Dec.

I work in Hobart and live in New Town if you wish to pick up.

I am happy to report we can mail the hops @ no extra charge if you wish to deposit into a bank account the $10. 

Mail outs will be occuring from 19 Dec. 

Please email [email protected] for bank/contact details.


----------



## DU99 (16/12/11)

Bit late for the notice about pickup..takes me a hour to fly over


----------



## TasBrewBQ (16/12/11)

TasBrewBQ said:


> Sorry for delay have been getting tied up with Silly season.
> 
> I have the hops and will be at New Sydney Hotel from 5.30 to say 6.45pm Friday 16 Dec.
> 
> ...




LMAO!!! 

Sitting in the New Sydney Pub in Hobart, two big bags of hops, some digital scales and a box of zip lock bags.

WOnder why I'm getting some funny looks!!!!!

Kev.


----------



## DU99 (16/12/11)

A bit more notice might help next time..


----------



## Spork (16/12/11)

Hmm. Time for a nice APA. That won't go astray in the warmer months.


----------



## Shifter (16/12/11)

Anyone got the Hops?


----------



## TasBrewBQ (18/12/11)

DU99 said:


> A bit more notice might help next time..



Sorry mate, I acknowledge it is all a bit "Seat of the Pants", next bright idea I get... I'll try and avoid doing it in the silly season.

A few guys got their hops @ the New Syd and the little research I've been able to do on them is interesting. (See Below)

Kev.

" Wai-iti is a low alpha, aroma hop which produces an array of citrus characteristics - mandarin, lemon, lime. Low Coh adds to the overall quality of the finish which is soft. This is a newly released hop.



Grown: New Zealand

Alpha Rating: 2.9





ZYTHOS ─ a proprietary hop blend created to embody the powerful tradition and aroma you expect for your finest ales and IPA brews. With targeted brewing values of 11.9% alpha and 5.0% beta, ZYTHOS is an IPA style blend created to optimize and exceed the aroma characteristics found in the finest American IPA's and Pale ales (and any other hoppy American style). ZYTHOS is not a replacement for proprietary varieties, but rather, a premium pellet blend that will compliment your current IPA and Pale Ale brews. This novel proprietary pellet blend is comprised of many of the Northwests most unique hop varieties and is perfect for any American-style IPA. Each hop has been hand selected for its superior aromatic qualities, imparting distinct tangerine, citrus, floral, pine and grapefruit tones.



Usage: Dual (great bittering qualities and fantastic aroma profile) 

Description: Tangerine, Citrus, floral, pine and Grapefruit character (the best of the best)

Typical Beer Styles: American pale, amber, American IPA, IBA, Black IPA etc. (pretty much anything you want awesome hop character in) 





Typical Alpha Acid: 10.5%

Other Details

Current Alpha Acid %:

10.9

Beta Acid %:

5.2"


----------



## Yob (18/12/11)

Shifter said:


> Wonder how many judges there are?



6 :lol: 

naa dunno... but there was a topic I saw a fair while ago, a bloke was making sort of cardboard box's to send in the mail.. they looked the goods, will try and find it..

6 bottles for 6 score cards is it? if this was the case then it would certainly be good value.

Yob

[edit] LINK HERE


----------



## TasBrewBQ (19/12/11)

Hi All,

Just a few words on the challenge to answer some questions I have been asked over the weekend.

The ONLY rule with the use of the hops is you must use at least ONE of the hops in the challenge.

Those submitting a brew for judging whether coming to BrewBQ or in the “Absent Brethren” category will need to tell the “Story of their beer” in some way. Not sure what at this stage indeed it may be as free form as however you want to (list of ingredients even).

The reason I am saying this is if your story is… “I used a load of hops I always brew with and half a teaspoon of Wai-iti to a 25 litre brew” then I reckon your story sucks! And I hope the judges do to and mark you down for being a BrewBQ Grinch! ;-)

The story I really want to hear goes something like “As soon as I smelled them I knew just what I was going to do….”, “…decided to add a few (xx) Hops I had in the fridge which I thought would bring it all together…love the end result might use a few more/less (yy) next time.” That’s how I see the spirit of the challenge. 

Have a great and safe festive season! 

Kev.


----------



## yasmani (19/12/11)

i am liking cheese sometimes


----------



## Spork (19/12/11)

Ah, OK, so we aren't just limited to the 2 "challenge hops". 
Got some amarillo, cascade and zeus in the freezer too... and nearly a kilo of EKG...
But I think I'll stick with the hops provided, and use the bloody lot. 

Yasmani - cheese is only good for sisterfucking pishab beers IIRC.


----------



## the_new_darren (19/12/11)

Nice comp,
$10 seems alittle steep to cover the cost of hops?

tnd


----------



## Spork (19/12/11)

Actually, $10 / 100g posted seems reasonable. Of course, buying in bulk is cheaper, but for a small (100g) amount I'd say it's a fair price.


----------



## Spork (21/12/11)

Wow. Hops arrived and they smell delicious. I'd say $10 for 100g was CHEAP! Especially considering the $5 postage so it came overnight.
SWMBO's birthday today, so gotta go buy seafood, prepare dinner, some chores etc... 
Brewday Tomorrow.


----------



## Morrie0069 (21/12/11)

Ah yes. I met the guys at the New Syd on Friday. I wasn't going to enter this comp, but when I saw 2 large bags of hops sitting on the end of the table and Kev with his scales and zip lock bags, how could I resist!  I'll definitely use them all in a single beer like an APA of sorts to try and showcase their qualities - just need to find some time to brew. 

Went home with a bag in each pocket and yes, they did smell amazingly good! :icon_drool2: 

Looking forward to catching up with a few like-minded guys at the brew-bq.

Cheers,

Morrie


----------



## TasBrewBQ (8/1/12)

BrewBQ Date/Location Confirmed.

When: Saturday 24 March 2012 (Start time TBC but Probably ~12 Noon)

Where: Hut 6 Tolosa park Glenorchy. 

What: At this stage I have blown the budget on Hops so the BBQ will probably be BYO.
(Good news is, lot's of loveley hoppy prizes to give out!)

Regards
Kev.​


----------



## Spork (14/2/12)

Got my 6 bottles bottled, and the rest kegged about a week ago.
It's delicious.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (14/2/12)

Spork said:


> Got my 6 bottles bottled, and the rest kegged about a week ago.
> It's delicious.



I bottled mine about 2 weeks ago. Cracked the first one last night to check and it's tasty! I did a black IIPA... Don't plan to drive home fellas


----------



## JPAT (23/3/12)

Have a good day and may the best Brewer win


----------



## Guysmiley54 (24/3/12)

Great day guys! Thank you all 

We tasted 14-15 different beers and got to meet and chat with our fellow brewers about how we like to make (and drink) our favorite beer. Thanks to Hopco for all the generous freebie hops, everyone walked away with a foil or two.

My Black IIPA took out judges 1st prize and peoples choice 1st prize so I'm stoked


----------



## Spork (24/3/12)

Congrats Guysmiley.
Some last minute stuff came up and I couldn't get down there for it.
Hope it happens again - without the last minute stuff...


----------



## dago001 (26/3/12)

Well done Guysmiley54. Pretty much the same thing as Spork - last minute couldn't get time off work. Might have to do a trade for a sample.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------

